# Extra fonts in iDVD?



## OrganLeroy (Sep 30, 2004)

iDVD gives me access to all the fonts that I have installed on my computer, and a few others as well ("Cracked" and "Wanted" for example).

These additional fonts don't turn up in a search of my hard drive. Are they just embedded in iDVD itself?


----------



## gdekadt (Oct 1, 2004)

There's a whole bunch of fonts within the iDVD package some are System standards  then there's a couple of others. If you want to see them right/Control click on the app select "Show package contents" and you'll find a Fonts folder within iDVD/Contents/Resources/ .
You might try copying these fonts to ~/Library/Fonts where "~" is your home folder. Duplicate fonts shouldn't be a problem but if you have other fonts in ~/Library/Fonts label these fonts before you copy them in so it's easier to find them later.


----------



## OrganLeroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice tip. Thanks.


----------

